# European Stars at the Met



## Der Fliegende Amerikaner (Feb 26, 2011)

I was listening today on Radio New Zealand of the fine performance of Tosca from Wiener Staatsoper with Angela Gheorghiu, Jonas Kaufmann, and Bryn Terfel. It got me thinking of European stars who formally were regulars at the Met but are now largely missing in action.

For example:

Angela Gheorghiu - only four performances in the past seven seasons
Jonas Kaufmann - cancelled performances of Carmen in 2014-2015, cancelled entire run of Manon Lescaut last season (with relatively short notice), and nothing for this season
Bryn Terfel - last performance during 2011-2012 season
Leo Nucci
Cecilia Bartoli - never returned to the Met after a sensational Figaro with Fleming and Terfel in 1998
Anja Harteros
Alice Coote

I'm just wondering whether these stars are no longer coming to the Met because:

Transatlantic travel in a hassle?
With 3,800 seats plus standing room, these singers prefer to perform in smaller venues?
Something about Peter Gelb?
European opera companies pay more? (maybe true back when the € was worth $1.30 and the £ was worth $1.50)
Or something else?


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Bartoli is a fearful flyer.
Gheorghiu is scheduled for next season in "Mefistofele". Whether she'll make it (or IT will), is another story.
Kaufmann is the male Caballe. Don't buy a ticket and expect him to automatically show up.


----------



## julie28 (Dec 18, 2016)

I'm very curious - where did you find the info that Gheorghiu is scheduled to appear in Mefistofele at The Met next season?


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Alice Coote was there for a couple productions in the 13/14 season, and should be back next season in _Cendrillon_. Terfel is also supposed to be back next season as Scarpia. Anja Harteros has only ever been in 29 performances over three seasons; I don't think she counts as having been a regular. And yeah, Jonas Kaufmann has cancelled a lot of opera performances recently.

And, largely, these singers have not sung anywhere other than Europe. They're also not singing in Chicago, Toronto, San Francisco, Houston, etc., or South America, Asia, or Australia either.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

julie28 said:


> I'm very curious - where did you find the info that Gheorghiu is scheduled to appear in Mefistofele at The Met next season?


Normally they have a Facebook page or a schedule on line.


----------



## julie28 (Dec 18, 2016)

thank you for your answer! I looked it up and this info is nowhere to be found!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

julie28 said:


> thank you for your answer! I looked it up and this info is nowhere to be found!


http://www.angelagheorghiu.com/

It goes towards end of July.
The next Met Seasons is always out late summer.
Watch this space!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

julie28 said:


> I'm very curious - where did you find the info that Gheorghiu is scheduled to appear in Mefistofele at The Met next season?


At Future Met Wiki. But don't bet the house on it. They've done this before and always _Mefistofele_ was abandoned, so who knows?


----------

